# How old is too old? (1 Viewer)



## woodpanel (Jun 30, 2010)

(For a thread, that is.)

This morning I had an idea for a new thread in Writing Discussion. I did a search and saw that some other smartypants had the same idea - but three years ago. I know forums generally frown upon rehashing the same thing over and over, but I think three years is a reasonable cooling off period. I couldn't find anything official about this, policy-wise, on the site.

So, what's the consensus? Is three years long enough to wait before starting another discussion on the same topic? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 30, 2010)

I think you'll be okay starting the thread.  It's better if all the comments are by people who can respond right now.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 30, 2010)

If you post to the old thread, it will then become a new thread, visible on the "What's New" index and those who post to it will be here and now.


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2010)

lin said:


> If you post to the old thread, it will then become a new thread, visible on the "What's New" index and those who post to it will be here and now.


 
Are you taking lessons in Irish-speak?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 30, 2010)

lin said:


> If you post to the old thread, it will then become a new thread, visible on the "What's New" index and those who post to it will be here and now.




But many of those who commented in it when it was new the first time will be unable to clarify or elaborate on their comments, as they may not be active on the site anymore.  We saw this issue recently in another necroed thread.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 30, 2010)

> But many of those who commented in it when it was new the first time  will be unable to clarify or elaborate on their comments



So?   This comes up on a lot of forums.  Nobody cares about it except moderators.   Writers Beat used to care, then suddenly the mods said,  "Wait a minute.  Who cares?   And if people can find the thread, why can't they post to it?  And if there's a limit  how old it can be before it's no longer allowed (though there is no way to know it's not allowed) then what is that limit and why won't we tell anybody any numbers when they ask?"

So they just decided it really, actually doesn't matter and everybody had one less diddly little thing to worry about and were all happy and played and laughed


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2010)

Of course this is also a good argument for just archiving threads at a certain age so that they can't be resurrected.


----------



## qwertyman (Jun 30, 2010)

lin said:


> So they just decided it really, actually doesn't matter and everybody had one less diddly little thing to worry about and were all happy and played and laughed


 
I'm still worried. 

It's not going to be the one about starting threads that have been brought up before, is it?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think there's a problem with resurrecting old threads. But it's fine to start a new one -- especially if your question isn't exactly like the old thread or if you want to put your own spin on it. There's a great deal of rehashing that goes on -- so don't be concerned about that. There are plenty of people around here who love to repeat themselves. Anyway, topics are new to new people -- so have at it.


----------



## woodpanel (Jun 30, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I don't think there's a problem with resurrecting old threads. But it's fine to start a new one -- especially if your question isn't exactly like the old thread or if you want to put your own spin on it. There's a great deal of rehashing that goes on -- so don't be concerned about that. There are plenty of people around here who love to repeat themselves. Anyway, topics are new to new people -- so have at it.



Unfortunately, my question is _exactly_ like the old thread! I thought of bumping the old thread, but feared a chorus of, "Um, this thread died three years ago, newb." 

Maybe I'll just make a new thread and test out that saying about asking permission vs begging forgiveness. Even though I sort of am asking permission right now.

Anyway, thanks for your feedback, everyone!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 1, 2010)

Just bump it up.  Give all the geeks a life for five minutes and go forth where man has gone before


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 1, 2010)

I've bumped two of my own very old threads, and I'm here to tell you it doesn't work. Back in the day, they were both tremendously popular, but when they were resurrected you could have fired a shotgun through either of them without hitting anyone. Don't do it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 1, 2010)

lin said:


> If you post to the old thread, it will then become a new thread, visible on the "What's New" index and those who post to it will be here and now.



Are you related to Eluixa by any chance?


----------

